# php5 und php5&fcgid gleichzeitig laufen lassen



## fanste (17. April 2007)

Hi,

Ich habe von einem freund erfahren, dass man nur dann mehrere php.ini's benutzen kann, wenn php mit fcgid läuft. Dies hätte aber auch seiner Meinung nach Nachteile (welche´hat er mir nicht genannt)

PHP als Modul wäre da besser. Von daher, ist es möglich, dass man PHP5-Modul und PHP5-fcgid gleichzeitig laufen hat, um so den einen Host mit php5-Modul laufen zu lassen und einen zweiten mit der fcgid Variante?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## RichBone (18. April 2007)

Hallo

Ich würde dir nur die PHP5 Modul Variante empfehlen da du dann nicht 2 Script Versionen installieren musst. einmal mit .php (PHP Modul) und .php5 (CGI Variante).

Wenn du auch nur ein Modul nutzt wird der Server auch eine bessere Stabilität haben.

RichBone


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. April 2007)

RichBone hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du auch nur ein Modul nutzt wird der Server auch eine bessere Stabilität haben.


Quelle für deine in meinen Augen sehr gewagte These? 

Unter Sicherheitsaspekten ist die PHP-CGI-Variante auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen (-> suPHP + PHP-CGI --> Google Howto). Warum / wieso / weshalb zahlreich im Internet nachzulesen.


----------



## RichBone (18. April 2007)

Hallo

Einmal aus eigenen Erfahrungen und siehe: Link. http://forum.webhostlist.de/forum/w...unix-etc/83642-suphp-mod_php-performance.html 

MFG

RichBone


----------



## fanste (18. April 2007)

Ich erklär euch einfach mal, für was ich das brauche und ihr macht mal Vorschläge, wie ich das am Besten lösen könnte/sollte:

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Freewebspace-Projekt  (ebytenet.com). Ich bin in dem team dabei, dass gerade die v2 entwickelt und hab als aufgabe die Userspace-Verwaltung,etc. 
Die Hauptseite und die Userhosts laufen alle auf einem Server. Da wir aber aus administrativen Gründen die Systemfunktionen brauchen (exec, etc), die User diese aber nicht benutzen können sollen, können wir diese nicht einfach generell über die php.ini sperren. Mehrere php.ini's können wir auch nicht einbinden, da Apache/PHP nur eine akzeptiert. Mein Freund meinte dann, dass man bei PHP als CGI mehrere einbinden könnte (Hostweise, etc).

Wie würdet ihr das jetz ab besten lösen?

Btw: die Userhosts werden von einem von mir angepasstem vhost_alias-Modul 'erstellt'. Hierbei haben ich dann auch noch eine kleine Frage: 
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie man es schafft, dass man 'open_basedir' einen relativen Pfad geben kann, bzw dass man dort das VirtuelleDocRoot angeben kann? Hab im Internet nur eine Lösung gefunden, bei der man gleich php patchen muss^^


----------



## fanste (20. April 2007)

Hat keiner einen Vorschlag zu machen?


----------

